# Best stereo from factory? and why?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I think there's only 1 standard and then an upgraded Bose/Pioneer system. The upgraded model has a dedicated sub from what I understand and is slightly better - more base obviously


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

My wifes LS has just a basic stereo/cd. Surely the one with the GPS and NAV that you have to spend $900.00 for has a better sound than the basic one, doesnt it?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

the GPS nav does not change the radio, same speakers just an upgraded head unit (touch screen and larger)


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

There was a member here on the forum that recently ordered a cruze with the new touchscreen nav unit thinking the pioneer speaker upgrade automatically came with it as part of the package. Not sure if it was their fault or the dealers, but he wasn't a happy camper when his car came in with the nav and no pioneer system along with it. Just a heads up. On another note, I have the nav unit along with the pioneer upgrade and have no complaints on the set up. The presets were way off from the factory (bass in the rear of the car was a bit too much) but with a little adjustment it sounds great. IMO, when I test drove a cruze with the stock set up it wasn't satisfying enough for me. I felt the $445 was worth the upgrade, but I'm sure many will beg to differ. All I can suggest is making a trip to the dealer and trying out the different set ups for yourself.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

^^...I also have the Nav w/Pioneer upgrade in mine. A little adjustment of the tone controls is all it took to give me a great sounding system; I've been very pleased with mine so far.


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

hmmm ok, so you basically have two choices on speakers then: pioneer and factory crap. The head unit is just that, only a head unit. So to sum it up, the only way to get better sound is to get the better speakers, correct?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

The head unit might be the same, but I cannot confirm. I know in our '10 'Nox, we have the Pioneer upgraded system, and the radio in it looks the same as any other non-nav head unit.

So, yes, you MAY be correct, even considering the Cruze configurator on Chevy's website...when building one out, the option for the Pioneer upgrade is worded:

"Premium Pioneer 9-Speaker System"....

...and if you check the box beside this option, the round circle beside the standard AM/FM/CD radio with MP3 playback stays filled, indicating that you just upgraded the speaker system only.


----------



## paulmichael (Jan 23, 2012)

anybody know the watts for the stock stereo? It sounds ok with some tweeking, has decent base, I know the pioneer is rated at 250 watts.


----------

